# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Utiliser la persistance avec Workflow Foundation [Tutoriel]

## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Cette discussion est consacre  mon prochain article qui s'intitule Utiliser la persistance avec Workflow Foundation

Cet article va tre l'occasion de nous intresser au support de la persistance et de son utilisation au sein de Workflow Foundation

----------


## gophette

Bonjours,
j'ai essay de faire votre article et ajout ce code dans la fonction d'execution du workflow mais rien n'est sauvegard dans la base.
o se trouve mon erreur , avez vous la source du projet SVP ?
merci



```

```

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ouvre plutt un thread dans le forum Workflow Foundation. ca sera plus simple pour obtenir de l'aide  :;): 

Merci de ta comprehension

----------

